# Liszt - Paraphrase on Handel's Sarabande from Almira



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

This piece is not commonly known, but is very lovely. I thought I would recommend it:






I think this piece is worth its own thread.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I've always quite liked this piece.

This eight minutes actually isn't the whole work though: it is called 'Sarabande and Chaconne,' and this is just the Sarabande part (hence why its ending is very...inconclusive).

Here is the Chaconne:


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Super cool. Thanks!


----------

